# SA 8300HD PVR VS. Bell ExpressVu 9200 HD PVR Satellite



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

For those of you who had both.
What would be your choice and why?
Which one has a better picture?
How reliable is 9200 HD PVR Satellite box?
Thank you for info


----------

